# Rosalie's Triplet Does - *What are your opinions?*



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Today, Rose surprised us with three beautiful doelings! Here they are:

Razzle Dazzel:










Rainy Day:










and

Rumor Has It:










We are very happy with Rose's FF udder and I think we will be keeping 2. It all depends on how many does we have born this year. I am just so happy with Rose!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

Awwwwwwww, adorable and I really like the names too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

They are cute! The names are Great!


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

wonderful!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

LOVVVVE THEM


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

Me 2  Lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

Me 3..... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

Me 4? :wink: I love Rainy Day, she looks so sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

me 5 

they're gorgeous
LW


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

Wow...what a prize...3 does! They are beauties. I have been thinking of Rumor Has It for a name, too...lol!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

Ha ha thanks guys. Rumor is the lapgoat, Rain is the goofy girl, and Razz is the "OH! Come and pet me now!!!" goat. I love them so much.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

Who are you keeping?


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

They are adorable ! Congrats

Margaret


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

Actually, I'm still not sure. I'm going to be watching them for the next couple of days to decide. Also, I put up a better picture of Razz. Her old one didn't show her off very well.


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

Aren't they wonderful! Love the names, too!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Rosalie's Triplet Does*

Thanks! Hey, if anyone would want to, I would love some opinions on them. I know they are still young, but what do you think about them?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

For me its a little hard to tell from those photos.


----------

